# boot fehler

## pr0gm4

Hallo,

weis jemand was man gegen diesen fehler machen kann ?

* cannot calculate module dependencies

mfg

pr0gm4

----------

## spyro

kommt das beim booten ?

wenn ja imo nur kernel neu machen.

.spyro

----------

## pr0gm4

hallo

das habe ihc ir auch gedacht  :Wink: 

da kamen noch ein paar andere module fehler, wobei die dann mit

insmod gut zu laden waren ... ???

hab kernel dann neu gebaut, die modulefehler waren weg aber der fehler ist immer noch da ...

... aber ich bau nochmal  :Wink: 

----------

## spyro

das hat ich auchmal habs glaube ich mit 

```

make clean && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

```

gemacht. danach gings dann.

bin selber erst ne woche gentoo und linux  :Smile: 

.spyro

----------

## dek

Zweimal make clean ?  :Very Happy: 

```

make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install

```

sollte es tun...

Evtl. vorher noch ein

```

make mrproper

```

Zuvor aber auf jeden Fall die Datei ".config" im Kernel Verzeichnis sichern, da die persönlichen Einstellugen sonst verloren gehen. Die Einstellungen kann man mittels

```

make oldconfig

```

wieder auf den alten Stand bringen.

Um das ganze mal zusammen zu fassen:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config /tmp

make mrproper

cp /tmp/.config .

make oldconfig

make menuconfig

make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install

```

Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spyro

nach make mrproper ... hm danach wer erstma die config wech  :Smile: 

ich glaub das ist nicht so toll  :Very Happy: 

.spyro

----------

## dek

Deswegen sollst du sie ja vorher sichern.

----------

